# cost of living in rome



## Oxford 101

Hello,

I have been offered a job in Rome but need to do some quick calculations before committing.

The annual salary is 35k Euros and with bonuses could rise to 40k Euros.

Can anybody out there advise what the approximate monthly take home salary would be for 35K and 40K and what is the average rent of a 3 bed apartment/house etc. in Rome. Obviously not in the centre, but the outskirts.

Most importantly is the salary enough to be able to live there?!

Also, does anyone know the cost of childcare in Italy, such as nursery/kindergarten (obviously English or at least bilingual).

Any help anyone can offer would be very much appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## Kitoo

*Cost of living in Rome*

Hello, I've been living in Rome for 10 years. I am married to an Italian (from Rome) and we have 2 children. Your salary will end up about 1800-2000€ per month. This is not much considering the cost of living. A 3 bedroom apartment in the periphery of Rome will cost you between 1200€ - 1500€. Check out the prices on Case e appartamenti in vendita ? Annunci immobiliari - Casa.it - I live in the Castelli Romani part of Rome in Grottaferrata (periphery) and it's quite beautiful, easy to access the city, but a car is a must since public transportation is not very good in Rome. The private bi-lingual school in our area costs about 1000€ per month per child. So if you add it up, you would need quite a bit more money to survive here...and I am pretty savy on finding good quality living for the price. I can't think of anywhere reasonable around Rome..and I'm talking up to an hour commute where you could do it. Besides you can't live too far from the city or your children won't find an international school. This is another very costly expense, and I don't know how many children you have? Do you have a second salary (husband) that you can live off of? If so, perhaps you could adjust to a 2 bedroom and consider public schools. Depending on your children's ages, they may not have a problem picking up the language. My son went to the asilo last year speaking English and came out speaking Italian fluently. The good news is that food is cheap in Rome, but the housing part is a real problem for all of us (let alone adding the bi-lingual school)! Hope I've been helpful, feel free to ask me anything. Goodluck!


Oxford 101 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have been offered a job in Rome but need to do some quick calculations before committing.
> 
> The annual salary is 35k Euros and with bonuses could rise to 40k Euros.
> 
> Can anybody out there advise what the approximate monthly take home salary would be for 35K and 40K and what is the average rent of a 3 bed apartment/house etc. in Rome. Obviously not in the centre, but the outskirts.
> 
> Most importantly is the salary enough to be able to live there?!
> 
> Also, does anyone know the cost of childcare in Italy, such as nursery/kindergarten (obviously English or at least bilingual).
> 
> Any help anyone can offer would be very much appreciated.
> 
> Thanks!


----------

